# norethisterone & clomid help please has anyone used it out of date



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Ive just been prescribed norethisterone to bring on a period and then im going to take clomid that i have left over although its just out of date im still going to try.

I was wondering if anyone could remind me how the cycle works as ive forgotton.All it says on the norethisterone is one to be taken 3 times a day but i cant remember how many days for


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Hun
I've just been prescribes norethiserone n clomid
Do u remember if u take it every month or just the first month? Xx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Ive read that you can take it for 6 cycles if no bfp but i would just check.good luck xxx


----------

